# Diffs Online or Turner Motorsport for an LSD?



## v33_n0d3 (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=LSDTMS
or
http://diffsonline.com/product/customdiff2.shtml - one of those many diffs.

Which one would you guys recommend? What's the difference between TM's and DO's, other than the huge pricing and ratios?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Just looking at it, the cheaper tuner diff is for the diff only, not installation. Factor in installation and the customization availabe from diffsonline and the two are comparable in price.


----------



## v33_n0d3 (Mar 21, 2007)

You don't need to customize anything with TM's diff. It supposedly fits in your stock housing flawlessly.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

The difference is that Turner just gives you the limited slip mechanism. You still have to get an open diff to put it in. Installing a limited slip mechanism is a time consuming process, and should only be done by some one who knows what they're doing.

Diffsonline sells a complete differential. This is a much easier install, since the only thing you have to worry about is getting the bolt torques correct.

If you get the Turner unit, you're still going to have to pay some one to install it. In the end, you'll probably spend close to the amount you would have on the diffsonline product.


----------

